# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Joomla Contact Form

## Faan

How do I go about editing the contact form/email I receive from somebody who completed the necessary on my webpage?
Apart from the usual reply on the email received there is another reply link inserted on the email which I want to get rid of. I just do not know where to look for the form in Joomla.  It sometimes confuses people.

Thanks

----------

